# I've got a Cicret



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you all seen this?

Anyone else just HAVE to have one ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J7GpVQCfms


BUT WAIT there's more !!! 



(or actually LESS to the story).

Before you start searching Amazon or "crowdfunding", read this

http://www.itbusiness.ca/news/the-cicret-is-out-this-futuristic-bracelet-doesnt-exist/52677



damn, got cut out of being cutting edge once more


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I would never use it, however this I would buy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vE_vpkr90



:cowboy:


----------



## mendelina44 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow!!! How did I never know them before. Science and Technology might eventually will do everything that people dream of, such as flying. =)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill.

That video was already ripped apart. It doesn't exist yet. I see these coming in the next 3 years.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't wait for the brain chip implants. Total and complete interface. We soon will be immortal and shed our human skins...

Technocracy will save us.


----------

